# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  No hair, no life

## ovoxo

I've tried everything to at least feel better about myself but anything I do to somehow overcome hairloss just isn't working. I tried psychologists, psychiatrists, get better at school etc.. It just isn't possible for me to live without hair. I had great life before hairloss, great family, friends, money and now after I just can't enjoy anything. Just waiting for the day I'm not able to go outside. The worst thing is that now I still have decent hair, and somehow was able to find a great looking gf, but I live with this anxiety when she finds out about my hairloss she will dump me. Why the hell would she be with bad looking guy if she can have just about everybody. I don't think I am able to finish college, find a job, live life. I sleep very bad, wake up with a shitty feeling of hating my life. I always feel uncomfortable with myself. Everytime I see a bald guy and imagine myself looking like this I instantly feel depressed. 

really don't know what to do

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> I've tried everything to at least feel better about myself but anything I do to somehow overcome hairloss just isn't working. I tried psychologists, psychiatrists, get better at school etc.. It just isn't possible for me to live without hair. I had great life before hairloss, great family, friends, money and now after I just can't enjoy anything. Just waiting for the day I'm not able to go outside. The worst thing is that now I still have decent hair, and somehow was able to find a great looking gf, but I live with this anxiety when she finds out about my hairloss she will dump me. Why the hell would she be with bad looking guy if she can have just about everybody. I don't think I am able to finish college, find a job, live life. I sleep very bad, wake up with a shitty feeling of hating my life. I always feel uncomfortable with myself. Everytime I see a bald guy and imagine myself looking like this I instantly feel depressed. 
> 
> really don't know what to do


 



Ok calm down i take it you are at the early stages...i was the same when i started at 16 i worried im sure everyone does but you WILL be fine you just in panic mode...im sure your GF isnt with you cause you have hair shes with you cause she likes YOU and dont let it get in the way of your college work you dont want to have that regret on your mind that you didnt finish...everything you had before hairloss you CAN have with hairloss it just cause you full of anxiety you just not thinking straight...you can still be what you want to be.

----------


## CurlyBlonde

YES DUDE. I ****ing hate it I don't want to get up in the morning, being young and the only one dealing with this makes you want to die...  Im thinking about propecia but some people say it sped up their hairloss. FML

----------


## MYHAIRDLS

Well, as said before, in the end it is just hair.  This is not cancer or something so try to look on the bright side.  I would try to redirect all that energy you are wasting and apply it to getting great grades in college then a great job that pays you some real green.  Then you will have al the babes you can handle.  Sounds like you need help with depression.  Regarding treatment, if you are in the early phases propecia is probably your most effective option.

----------


## InfamousBradley

I feel horrible some days but it is no reason to give up on life. I know it sucks, we all know it does but locking yourself indoors and not doing anything will just make you hate your life when you get older and have nothing.
Trust me on this. You are okay to be mad and upset over it but don't let hair loss cause you to not want to live your life.

----------


## k9gatton

> I've tried everything to at least feel better about myself but anything I do to somehow overcome hairloss just isn't working. I tried psychologists, psychiatrists, get better at school etc.. It just isn't possible for me to live without hair. I had great life before hairloss, great family, friends, money and now after I just can't enjoy anything. Just waiting for the day I'm not able to go outside. The worst thing is that now I still have decent hair, and somehow was able to find a great looking gf, but I live with this anxiety when she finds out about my hairloss she will dump me. Why the hell would she be with bad looking guy if she can have just about everybody. I don't think I am able to finish college, find a job, live life. I sleep very bad, wake up with a shitty feeling of hating my life. I always feel uncomfortable with myself. Everytime I see a bald guy and imagine myself looking like this I instantly feel depressed. 
> 
> really don't know what to do


 It's alright. Don't tie your identity with hair. That's not who we are. With or without it.

Enjoy life. Find something that makes you happy, and start doing it daily. Eventually you
will find that depression is just a temporary feeling. Everybody feels that way some of the
time.

----------


## richter101

There's only 1 thing you can do. FIX IT.

If this truly bothers you, then work your ass off and gather enough money to do an FUE surgery each year. I don't care how bald you look, there's a good chance you have donor hair somewhere and with a couple surgeries anyone can look good as new. Welcome to 2017 my friend! I hope you, and whoever else is reading this and in a similar position, take my advice.

*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct ’89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct ’09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June ’15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- ’13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------


## schreiben

Life is not just hairs.

----------

